# Chrysler Recalling Vehicles Over Engine Stall



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

*Chrysler Recalling Vehicles Over Engine Stall*

_"The company says it will recall 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan and Chrysler Town & Country minivans and 2010 Dodge Journey crossovers in the wake of reports that the ignition key could move while driving and cause the engine to shut off.

Chrysler says if the engine shuts off while driving, it could increase the risk of a crash. The vehicles were built between August 2009 and June 2010.__"_

http://www.clickondetroit.com/money/27065122/detail.html 

What about Routan?
We all know it is based on Chrysler.

We even have thread here from last year:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5059245-Engine-Cutting-Off-While-Driving&highlight=Engine


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

That's funny. We had a Journey and the key would turn to the starting position constantly because the spring load was not strong enough. In the starting position, the radio and accessories were all disabled. Initially we thought it was a computer failure. Eventually the dealer replaced the ignition parts and the problem was fixed.


----------



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

*ATTENTION!! VW now recalling 2010 Routans as well!!!*

Wow- Surprised no one has picked up on this yet:

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/11/volkswagen-recalling-12-612-routans-for-same-ignition-problem-as/

mfg date Oct 2009- June 2010, keep a look out in the mail or call your local dealer...


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Indigo20v said:


> Wow- Surprised no one has picked up on this yet:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/11/volkswagen-recalling-12-612-routans-for-same-ignition-problem-as/
> 
> mfg date Oct 2009- June 2010, keep a look out in the mail or call your local dealer...


Probably because it was just posted today. Good news though, thanks for posting it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Have others tried to do this? I have an 09 built nov 08 and I can turn the key to acessery when the car is in gear. 

Seems I need to call VW tomorrow.


----------

